# Gas scam...again



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I know there has been a few threads on this but saw this including advice what to do if they cold call. Says they tend to target the elderly.

Las personas mayores, objetivo de las estafas del gas y la electricidad . SUR.es


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Isobella said:


> I know there has been a few threads on this but saw this including advice what to do if they cold call. Says they tend to target the elderly.
> 
> Las personas mayores, objetivo de las estafas del gas y la electricidad . SUR.es


I find that simply telling them to "P*** Off", in as many languages as possible, works VERY well.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I ask for their name, address and telephone number and say I'll call them back when I've checked with the police that they are bona fide. That's what we are recommended to do by the Ayuntamiento. They hang up at that point.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

New one here yesterday...

People coming to the door wanting to do an 'interview' about the quality of the water. Once inside, high pressure sales tactics to sell water filters/softeners.

I don't understand why the locals never phone the local police to shoo these people off. They just phone each other and tell everyone how clever they were to not be tricked while someone down the road who doesn't hear in time is being tricked.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xgarb said:


> New one here yesterday...
> 
> People coming to the door wanting to do an 'interview' about the quality of the water. Once inside, high pressure sales tactics to sell water filters/softeners.
> 
> I don't understand why the locals never phone the local police to shoo these people off. They just phone each other and tell everyone how clever they were to not be tricked while someone down the road who doesn't hear in time is being tricked.


Because it's not illegal - unlike the gas scam!


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

It's basically this - Pruebas engañosas sobre la calidad del agua en tu hogar

So fraud. Hard to prove probably but if the local police turn up and ask to see licences for selling door to door, for testing water... anything they can think up that makes the scammer realise they are not welcome in the town then they might pack up and go and bother some other town.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

With people who come to the door I never let anyone in past the outside gate as they are either scammers or "unos pesados" trying to sell you something, but I haven't found I need to swear or shout at them. I just say "No me interesa, Gracias!" and shut the door. (We have a portero automático on the gate , but I can't hear what they say , so have to open the door of the house. Defeats the purpose a bit, but at least they don't get on to your property.) It's still a bit rude as half the time they are still talking, but I will not enter into conversation with them.
Anything to do with gas or water is announced before unless it's an emergency and then there will be police or someone around. If somehow you miss out on something you can always phone the company and make other arrangements.
Don't let them in, be firm, but not rude if possible and don't get into conversation with them.

Swindlers like this don't just exist in Spain of course. Earlier this year I was in the UK. Someone in the street Dad lives in was diddled out of several hundred pounds by someone who said they would tarmac his drive, but they had to put the money up front...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, there are loads of scams in uk too. I just thought being a Spanish forum it was relevant


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Yes, there are loads of scams in uk too. I just thought being a Spanish forum it was relevant


Oh yes, it is. I don't dispute that!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Because it's not illegal - unlike the gas scam!


The gas scam isn't always illegal either!
There are many people who are legal Gas inspectors but once on your premises will charge you a fortune for a piece of rubber hose, or a regulator, or some unnecessary work.
Don't let them on your property, as the police will then say you allowed them on your land, and can do nothing
Where it is illegal is when they purport to be Repsol when they are not, carrying fake stationery with the company's logo.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> The gas scam isn't always illegal either!
> There are many people who are legal Gas inspectors but once on your premises will charge you a fortune for a piece of rubber hose, or a regulator, or some unnecessary work.
> Don't let them on your property, as the police will then say you allowed them on your land, and can do nothing
> Where it is illegal is when they purport to be Repsol when they are not, carrying fake stationery with the company's logo.


Legal gas inpectors do not come to your door without saying they are going to beforehand. There is usually a circular saying that your installation needs to be inspected. In my experience we then have to phone to make an appointment.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Legal gas inpectors do not come to your door without saying they are going to beforehand. There is usually a circular saying that your installation needs to be inspected. In my experience we then have to phone to make an appointment.


That isn't true. It maybe the case in bigger poblaciones but in the campo the culture of just turning up still prevails. We have had two such unannounced visits at five yearly intervals. Same guy and by the time of the second visit I had actually clocked him having a drink in a bar with one of the local gas bottle deliverers we know. It is a pretty rudimentary check (waving a lit *** lighter around the connections) changes the out of date gas pipe (each time trying to put less on than is fitted for ease of bottle changing). 60 euros for the premises regardless of number of appliances. You get a proper certificate on Repsol stationery. The guy just leaves the old pipe where it dropped out of his hands. Last visit he condemned a boiler installion done by the local fitter as it was in the bathroom in a cupboard with proper ventilation . He had two phone calls to head office to confirm he was right.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

olivefarmer said:


> That isn't true. It maybe the case in bigger poblaciones but in the campo the culture of just turning up still prevails. We have had two such unannounced visits at five yearly intervals. Same guy and by the time of the second visit I had actually clocked him having a drink in a bar with one of the local gas bottle deliverers we know. It is a pretty rudimentary check (waving a lit *** lighter around the connections) changes the out of date gas pipe (each time trying to put less on than is fitted for ease of bottle changing). 60 euros for the premises regardless of number of appliances. You get a proper certificate on Repsol stationery. The guy just leaves the old pipe where it dropped out of his hands. Last visit he condemned a boiler installion done by the local fitter as it was in the bathroom in a cupboard with proper ventilation . He had two phone calls to head office to confirm he was right.


Sounds dodgy to me! A lighter is not within the usual safety measures required to check an instalation. Does he do a reading of the emissions from the boiler ?
He wouldn't get past my front gate. I phone an authorised boiler company who come out and check on the instalation about once every 3 years, or when a repair has been done we tell him to run the check anyway because we prefer to do it more often.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Have found this document which tells you exactly what to expect from an official gas inspection.
Some very important points.
Instalaciones de gas natural
As I have already said, for an official inspection they will get in touch with you first with a minimum of day before the date


> La empresa comunica al usuario con una antelación mínima de 5 días el día en que se tiene prevista la visita al domicilio del usuario. Si la empresa no puede hacerlo en la fecha indicada comunicará al usuario una nueva fecha.


This is the cost (of course as we are in Spain the cost varies)


> Tiene coste que se sitúa alrededor de 50 euros y lo establece cada Comunidad Autónoma, según la comunidad puede variar desde los 34 hasta los 70 euros.


And most important, don't give them any money!!


> El precio de la revisión no está permitido abonarlo en efectivo al técnico. Se hace a través de la distribuidora de gas y se paga a través de la factura habitual del gas.


If you find yourself in this situation and don't feel comfortable confronting them, call the police as soon as they leave!!

I have put this link on the sticky FAQ's (number 37) if anyone else should need to refer to it in the future


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

All that advice Pesky is, I am sure, fine for large communities. When you live in a small rural community your choices are more limited. Often there is only one electrician, one gas installation installer and so on actually prepared to come to your location or know where you are. Their prices are reasonable and you upset the apple cart by trying to do things differently with say your UK head on. You have to live with these folks (if you are integrated) and they are all related to each other.

back on subject, I don't doubt for a minute that there are scammers preying on folk doing pseudo official gas inspections.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

olivefarmer said:


> All that advice Pesky is, I am sure, fine for large communities. When you live in a small rural community your choices are more limited. Often there is only one electrician, one gas installation installer and so on actually prepared to come to your location or know where you are. Their prices are reasonable and you upset the apple cart by trying to do things differently with say your UK head on. You have to live with these folks (if you are integrated) and they are all related to each other.
> 
> back on subject, I don't doubt for a minute that there are scammers preying on folk doing pseudo official gas inspections.


Supposedly that is information for many different companies nationwide including Galp, Iberdrola and Endesa. I think rural or city has got little to do with it. I don't live in the country, but I don't live in a city either and as for my UK head, I've lived here longer than I lived in the UK
One difference maybe is between mains gas which I have, and bottled gas??
Anyway, I'm sure you know what's going on in your community, but you should get notification beforehand and they should do readings with a specific instrument. You should not pay them directly as it is added on to your bill.
Happy Gas Inspections!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> One difference maybe between mains gas which I have and bottled gas??
> Anyway, I'm sure you know what's going on in your community, but you should get notification beforehand and they should do readings with a specific instrument. You should not pay them directly as it is added on to your bill.
> Happy Gas Inspections!


I'm sure you're correct but if you are using bottled gas, how can it be 'added to your bill'?

In that situation, and in more rural locations, one must pay the 'inspector'.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I'm sure you're correct but if you are using bottled gas, how can it be 'added to your bill'?
> 
> In that situation, and in more rural locations, one must pay the 'inspector'.


It's not me that says it, it's the leaflet from the gas companies,
Instalaciones de gas natural
but yes, you're right, and as I said in post 16


> One difference maybe between mains gas, which I have and bottled gas??


this info is for mains gas/ gas natural


----------

